# Replacement switch for old craftsman scroller saw?



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

This is a total Hail-Mary, cry-for-help, desperation move. I have this old Craftsman Scroller Saw, model 315.10721, which I love. Stopped working, checked the guts, figured it was the switch--at which point I suddenly got reeel stpuid. I opened up the switch, reconnected the loose wire, and... "Ptingggg!" A spring popped loose and I lost a wee little piece.

Where, oh, where can I find replacement bits for old tools? I hate throwing things away just because I can't get replacement parts.

El Barbón, feeling stupid and grumpy
http://www.diychatroom.com/members/el-barb-n-210788/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Craftsman Scroller Saw Unit Parts | Model 31510721 | SearsPartsDirect

You may get lucky-----------


----------



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

Yehhh, sadly, it's "out of stock." If I knew more about 'lectricity and stuff, I could probably find a suitable substitute--but I don't.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If it's not a variable speed switch, you can rewire it so it is always on when plugged in, or wire in an inline switch halfway down the cord.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You can get one that will work here: www.mouser.com


----------



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

ChuckF--It is a variable switch, which is probably why I can't figure out how the dang thing works by looking at it. I thought about putting a simple inline switch in, but the variable speed is handy.

Mako1--It's like an ocean of electrical goodness! I bet I'll find what I need there. Thanks!


----------

